# Snake Picture what kind is it?



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Saw this 3 1/2 foot to 4ft snake while up hunting... Not sure what it is any ideas.
Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's a Gopher Snake and while it is harmless it will bite but they do make good pets. I have seen them up to almost 7' long and they are quite common through out Utah.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> It's a Gopher Snake and while it is harmless it will bite but they do make good pets. I have seen them up to almost 7' long.


Bingo! That is about the only kind of snake I can ID. I have seen one about 6' on the San Rafael Swell before, looks like a more forest climate there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Bingo! That is about the only kind of snake I can ID. I have seen one about 6' on the San Rafael Swell before, looks like a more forest climate there.


I just got back from a weekend down in the Buck Horn draw and I saw more of them this year than I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Bingo! That is about the only kind of snake I can ID. I have seen one about 6' on the San Rafael Swell before, looks like a more forest climate there.
> ...


Me too, just pulled in from a 4 day trip, same camping spot, second spot from the reservoir. Saw it at the Quarry on the same trip about 4 years ago.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


Ok, now you have my mind going. That is the same general area that I was camping at. I have a dark green Ford truck with a camper on it. I just may know you one way or another.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Gopher Snake. They're a dime-a-dozen in Utah.


----------

